# vsftpd "553 Could not create file"  .... HELP

## SunTzu

Ok, 

So being finally able to login .. why I still really am not sure of... I can now login.  However now when I try to send <file> or put <file> I get the following error 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 200 PORT command successful. Consider using PASV.
> 
> 553 Could not create file.
> ...

 

Here is my vsftpd.conf file any help greatly appreciated

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anonymous_enable=NO
> 
> local_enable=YES
> ...

 

Thanx  :Surprised: 

----------

## adaptr

So.. did you try to upload a binary file ?

----------

## SunTzu

The file I uploaded was a .tar.gz file, is that binary?

----------

## adaptr

Everything that is not plain ASCII text is binary.

I noticed that you did not set any options to handle binary files; that's why I asked.

----------

## SunTzu

Ok now thats out of my system

It says it is in binary mod at login so I am assuming that it is doing that by defaul + the options in the man pages dont seem to fit what you are saying.

Anyways my vsftpd.conf is now like this,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> anonymous_enable=NO
> 
> local_enable=YES
> ...

 

Any my xinetd.d/vsftpd file is like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> service ftp
> 
> {
> ...

 

Log entries show

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tue Mar 22 22:07:33 2005 [pid 14482] CONNECT: Client "192.168.xxx.XXX"
> 
> Tue Mar 22 22:07:38 2005 [pid 14481] [andrew] OK LOGIN: Client "192.168.xxx.XXX"
> ...

 

Also I have a smoothwall box inbetween the local and remote clients but I have opened up port 21, 22, 20 and 115 (after sftp in /etc/service)

Any help will be appreciated.

----------

## SunTzu

bumpski  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SunTzu

I really need help on this I have no Idea where to go next.

This is what I have done so far in no particular order

re-installed vsftpd a number of times

opened up permissions on dirs to root, user, ftpuser

opened up ports 20, 21 & sftp port 115 on smoothwall firewall

no errors in logs

bashed head against the wall  :Embarassed: 

Tried with listen=yes and listen=no << apparently this is meant only for standalone mode.

tried editing the xinetd/vsftp file

Searched long and hard on the net

Tore my hair out  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Curled up in the feotal position under my desk  :Sad: 

----------

## adaptr

```
emerge proftpd
```

Its configuration file follows the same syntax as apache, and I can help you set it up quite easily.

----------

